# Which Porsche 911 Turbo is the better buy?



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

I need to change my vote. 996 Turbo is definitely the better buy. I've had mine for a day and a half, and the performance is life-altering. It's insanely quick. And only $50k. With X50 turbos and a tune, you're talking 550HP, which is more than stock 997.2 TT


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

How about sharing some pics with us future Porsche Buyers!


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to the Porsche club 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## teflon_jones (Aug 13, 2006)

mark_m5 said:


> I need to change my vote. 996 Turbo is definitely the better buy. I've had mine for a day and a half, and the performance is life-altering. It's insanely quick. And only $50k. With X50 turbos and a tune, you're talking 550HP, which is more than stock 997.2 TT


Not quite. The X50 package also included the larger GT2 intercoolers and exhaust (better flow), plus a tune. The intercoolers are very important to making more power. I owned a 996 Turbo X50 with a lot of mods including larger piping from the intercoolers to intake (2.5" instead of 2"), Agency Power exhaust (though I think the stock exhaust sounded better), billet diverter valves, custom EPL high altitude tune that was then street tuned, custom intake, plus lots of other non-power things like the very first prototype Agency Power clutch kit (removed all power assist, requiring about 50 pounds of pressure to push the pedal - NOT fun for driving in cities or in traffic), HRE wheels, full on racing pads (squealed like hell in low speed driving, but damn they stopped you fast!), stainless lines, Motul DOT 4 fluid, sport steering wheel, short shift kit, Eibach adjustable sway bars, H&R coilovers, fixed rear wing, GT2 front bumper with carbon fiber splitter and mesh protective screens (saved me from an expensive repair more than once), smoked side markers, rear seat delete, pinned coolant lines (to prevent high pressure track blowout issue), and a bunch more stuff I'm forgetting!

That car was slightly faster than a 997 Turbo S which has roughly 550 hp/tq. It takes more than the larger X50 turbos and a tune to make 550 hp/tq including some of the mods I listed. With just the turbos and a tune, you might get 50 hp/tq.


----------

